# Renting/buying in sydney



## CL Sin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I will be moving to syd next year. Just wonder to buy or rent a apartment is better. Can you all give me some advice. 

Thanks


----------



## CL Sin (Nov 21, 2011)

Investment Guru said:


> Welcome...the best to your move and happy moments with it. financially it would be better to rent at the start, but if you really is quite sure on the move then buying is the best option. Right now it's a buyers market, prices are much lower than last year. let's talk about the options early on and pick the best one their is... best to you on the move.
> 
> cheers


Thanks I'm quite sure that I'm moving for good. I'm thinking to buy miranda or caringbah. Which location is better for re sale value? Any advice?

Thanks & Cheers


----------



## misglobaltech (Dec 7, 2011)

The housing market in Sydney is pretty good, if you have the money, you can buy a house and rent it out later if you go else where!


----------



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a new one for me. What is a safe roof access system and why would you need it? It appears to be a way to access the roof? duh. Is this for Flooding or Typhoons?


----------

